# New Jacob Lamb Ram!  May 24th 3:00 am (Pics)



## Griffin's Ark (May 25, 2009)

We had a new Jacob Ram Lamb yesterday and he was quite a surprise.  We new our youngest adult ewe was pregnant, but she was not exibiting any normal pre-birthing signs.  She did not have a normal birth, but because Tina woke me when she heard a commotion I was able to get her secluded and in the process I think "Issac" was jarred loose.  He is about 90% black!  We are pleased!











Chris and Tina


----------



## wynedot55 (May 25, 2009)

awwwww he is so cute.


----------



## barredcountrycoop (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey congrats! We woke up this morning to a surprise baby ram oursleves!


----------

